

Fast food calories per dollar - obxerve
http://reflectionof.me/fast-food-calories-per-dollar-0

======
tocomment
I bet you could do a lot better with the dollar menu. Donuts might also get
higher calories for dollar.

I wonder how Ramen compares? Or rice?

------
DanielStraight
This is interesting, but unless your goal is to get fat on the cheap, I'm not
sure what you can do with the information.

